# temperatures



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

I don't know how similar behaviours of American game is to Australian game but I'll put it out there anyway.
I'm going hunting in a week out west of where I live (Brisbane, east coast of Australia) hunting foxes, rabbits and feral dogs. The temperatures will at times be sub-zero (celsius of course).
Will the trip be less productive because of these cold weathers? Do foxes and rabbits tend to stay "indoors" when it gets too cold? Maybe we would yield more if we hunted during the day when it's warmer rather than at night?
Cheers


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I guess I am not sure about your neck of the woods, but around here in the winter months, the worse the weather gets (Cold and Snow) the hungry'er the predators seem to be. If the weather is mild and their food source is abundant, they seem to be less responsive to prey distress types of calls. To take that a step further when the weather is colder and nastier they seem to need more food to sustain themselves.

Good luck on the hunt.

SD Handgunner


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've had some of my best hunting at 35 below zero F the colder the better in my opinion :beer:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm going to have a hard time finding that in N.C. This is new for me, so wish me luck. Mostly going out for foxes, they have a high rabies rate out here and are causing trouble with domestic dogs, etc Any suggestions? I'm wide open.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

watch your down wind side the fox always seem to want to be sneaky and go down wind up here way more than say a coyote does.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Is the standard scent controls you use for deer hunting effective? Do I need a blind, or are standard camoflage tactics sufficient. You have to remember, I'm a wiggle-worm and have a heck of a hard sitting still enough in a situation like that.  Thanks.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you want to use the scent stuff your welcome too. I have never been big on using them just because i don't think your going to fool a coyotes nose. You shouldn't need a blind unless your in real tight cover and need the coyote real close. but if you have a real tough time sitting still you might want to try it. Sitting still is one on the biggest keys to predator calling. I also like to be real mobile so the blind takes a lot of that away.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You were talking about fox getting downwind. I guess I'll just have to find out by trial and error (expecially error) how close a fox will get before it winds me, eh? Maybe some Valium would help with the wiggles.  
Thanks.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

sorry about that but i meant to say a predators nose. I've had coyotes and fox wind me at 300yds and have had coyotes run right up to 30 yds before scenting me it depends on how seasoned the particular animal is I suppose.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

If it was easy, everyone would do it, right? I will just have to give it a try. Thanks for your help. I'll try to let you know how it goes.


----------

